# Control Board?



## Chris0428 (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm trying figure out were I can get this part. When I bypass the blower works fine, but when I install it the blower goes crazy turning on and off rapidly. My unit is a trane from 99. Also does anyone know a modern part that'll work? I'm worried that the part is too old and not available. Thanks


----------



## sktn77a (Aug 14, 2011)

What is the model of your furnace?


----------



## Melvin P. Felton (Oct 11, 2021)

sktn77a said:


> What is the model of your furnace?


How do I know what kind of furnace I have?


----------

